# Lumix G7 with 16k Shutter Speed.



## Diko (May 18, 2015)

I think this one is really good. Will ever Canon begin using shutter speed and do you need 16K speed?

*Lumix G7*

AS I just read *here*. Even Canon 1D could reach these speeds.... Why then having them back?


----------



## RGF (Jun 3, 2015)

Would be nice to have 1/16000 of a second shutter speed, but at what cost (either $ or trade off other functions to get it).


----------



## dolina (Jun 7, 2015)

I demand 32K video resolution. 4K is soo pitiful. :'(


----------



## 9VIII (Jun 11, 2015)

That poll is really hard to understand.

I do have trouble shooting at wide apertures in sunlight, so a 1/32,000sec or even 1/64,000sec shutter speed would be nice.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 11, 2015)

With 1/32000 shutter speed, the hummingbird photographers won't have to buy a bunch of flashes. That's a big impact on a small demographic.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 12, 2015)

On a average bright day, what aperture will be needed for a 1/16000 shutter speed at ISO 100? 

http://www.calculator.org/calculate-online/photography/exposure.aspx

1/8000 will require a F:/1.0 aperture.

What if its overcast? increase tha aperture another stop.

What about well lit sports arenas? at ISO 100, you are limited to f:/1 at 1/25 sec.

What all this means is that you will need to hire a light truck, one with huge generators and tons of light to use 1/16000 sec at ISO 100 with a ordinary lens. And, the nearly non-existent depth of field with a super fast lens can be a problem as well.

http://petapixel.com/2010/12/02/commerical-shot-at-600-frames-per-second-with-225k-watts-of-light/


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 12, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> On a average bright day, what aperture will be needed for a 1/16000 shutter speed at ISO 100?
> http://www.calculator.org/calculate-online/photography/exposure.aspx
> 1/8000 will require a F:/1.0 aperture.



When shooting in daytime with my 85L at f/1.6-2.2 and ISO 100, I would often run up against the limit, which is why I usually put a 3-stop ND on it.

Here's one from before I put on the filter, 85L, f/1.8, 1/6400 s, ISO 100. At f/1.2, I'd have overexposed at 1/8000 s.


----------



## Cristine (Jun 17, 2015)

Shutter speed will affect the video stabilization?


----------



## mistaspeedy (Jun 17, 2015)

It seems Panasonic did a good job... people with fast lenses might run into the 1/8000 second shutter speed limit, and by giving them 1/16000 they have made the camera more flexible.
Remember, people can use the speed boosters to get them very large effective apertures... so they can buy a cheap 50mm F1.8 STM and get an equivalent of F1.3 (1 stop faster)... and even larger still with that new 1 & 1/3 stop speed booster..... which can give them up to F0.8 with the right lens!

So it is very easy for these people to hit those max speeds even at ISO 100.
They might want to crank up the ISO and use 1/16000 to stop action too.

This is certainly an area that Canon could improve... there has been little change in shutter speeds in many many years... even if they just went to 1/10000 it would give many people a bit more headroom before being forced to stop down or use a ND filter.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Jun 17, 2015)

This isn't the first time we have had this conversation here. An actual mechanical shutter that reaches that speed would definitely be helpful. Or better yet, a global electronic shutter that goes faster than that would be even better.

To date, I've probably shot at least 8-10k images at 1/10000th and faster with my mirrorless rig. We haven't had very many rainy days here in California this year so we have had ample sunlight for a minimum of 8 hours everyday for a good while now. The type of sunlight that would require a faster shutter speed than 1/8000th at f1.2. I have been doing this with just an electronic shutter which causes problems depending on the type of movement in the scene. Either way, I have tons of shots captured above 1/16000th all the way up to 1/32000th.This has been one of the reasons I love this cam so much. Knowing that, I would love it even more if I were able to have those types of speeds on a mechanical shutter (or global electronic).

If I remember correctly, I posted samples in the other thread where this conversation was previously had.


----------

